
Amazon drivers are hanging smartphones in trees to get more work - SiempreViernes
https://nationalpost.com/news/world/amazon-drivers-are-hanging-smartphones-in-trees-to-get-more-work/wcm/55e32efb-c43f-49b6-acdc-77ca1fbc62bc/
======
ShradhaSingh
Amazon knows about it but does nothing

